# Choosing Live Plants



## coool_brain (Jul 4, 2010)

hi everyone
I am planning to upgrade my "fish only + java moss" to planted aquarium.

So, I have been reading on the internet and ebooks and I think I sort got some knowledge but also lots of questions 

HOW TO CHOOSE PLANTS?

I mean with all these variables like pH, GH, KH, CO2, temperature, light, substrate, fertilzers...

I am not sure of how many of them can I keep constant and worry about maintaining the rest. 

. Temperature, light and substrate are almost constant (in my opinion). 
. Now can I check my pH, GH and KH and choose plants that suit those conditions?
. I don't mind adding fertilizers. 
. Is CO2 really necessary? Is there any way I can avoid it? (by the way I know CO2 depends on fluctuating pH and KH)

Basically I am heavily confused with all these variables. Please help me out.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Jul 17, 2010)

depends on if you want a lot tech or high tech tank(c02,lots of powerful lighting, trimming the plants almost if not every day). the most inportant things will be the filter,heater,
substrate,lighting,and good healthy plants. if you are wanting your tank to be a easy to enjoying low maintence tank, I would get some crypt,java fern, and anubuis plants.


----------



## coool_brain (Jul 4, 2010)

okay. then...I choose high tech, except for i want to trim only once a week. So, that means i have to go for slow growing plants. 

and also.. 

I dont want to worry about maintaining the water quality. I have a canister filter with mech(sponge), chem(activated carbon) and bio(ceramic rings) filters and that's it. I dont want to get into checking pH, GH etc.

so how do i go about choosing plants then?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

With a high tech tank, you will need CO2 and also will need to dose ferts. With co2 you will need to monitor your water parameters at least weekly to make sure you aren't changing to much. You will also need to be doing water changes weekly.

Any time you have a high tech tank your going to do a lot of trimming unless you go with plants like anubia, java ferns and swords and they don't require the high lighting.


----------



## TylerT (Jul 11, 2010)

when you say high lighting can you give some numbers that range between high lighting and low lighting. my light in my hood just says 15w aquarium light.


----------



## coool_brain (Jul 4, 2010)

susankat said:


> With a high tech tank, you will need CO2 and also will need to dose ferts. With co2 you will need to monitor your water parameters at least weekly to make sure you aren't changing to much. You will also need to be doing water changes weekly.
> 
> Any time you have a high tech tank your going to do a lot of trimming unless you go with plants like anubia, java ferns and swords and they don't require the high lighting.


AGREED! okay i am ready to vow now. will do CO2. will do ferts. will do water parametes, will do water changes, will do lot of trimming.

now can I start with high tech directly or do you recommend to start with low tech and gain some experience and then shift to high tech. If that's the case how easy or difficult is the transition.

Sorry for too many questions.
Hope you people have lot of patience


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*On my high tech, the only thing I worry about is water changes and trimming. I dose fertilizers only when I feel like it or if I remember which is about once or twice a week. The fertilizers I use are macro and micro nutrients, both bottles are from SeaChem, I believe its Flourish and Flourish Trace, both can be found at petsmart and petco. The temperature is according to my fish type and I dont worry bout KH GH and etc. I do sometimes look at my pH only because I inject CO2, I dont want to overdose or underdose my CO2. My light, CO2, fish waste fertilizer takes care of the rest and the majority of it.

I started low then worked to high. I did learn a lot but I believe you can start anywhere. When I did a high tech tank with no CO2, I had 20 species of algae growing which was very unsightly. In my album, I have 2 albums, one is before I had CO2 and one is with CO2. CO2 will be best thing you invested your money on if you are going high tech. As long as you have good light and CO2, it will be a breeze.

*


----------



## coool_brain (Jul 4, 2010)

thankyou everyone. if anyone has any different opinions keep posting. 

imo i got my answers to start.

Special thanks to fishyjoe24, susankat, NursePlaty


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

One piece of advice. Get your co2 and any ferts you plan on using before hooking up high lights or you will battle an algae farm.

Nurseplaty uses liquid ferts by seachem which are a good brand, I use dry ferts since I dose something about everyday then once a week do a 50% water change. For me the dry is cheapest way to go as I have so many tanks to dose ferts one way or another.


----------

